# Echo SRM 230 or Stihl FS90...for home owner worht $$



## Luke0927 (Apr 8, 2013)

Do I need that much weed eater LOL?  Just trying to see if it is worth spending that extra $100 or so or back down the next model, Will be home use but I have over 30 fruit tree's and bushes several hundred feet of fences line (thinking of just roundup though).

I know we got several lawn savvy folks on here and maybe if you have one or another model let me know what you think.

thanks


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 8, 2013)

I would go with the Echo 225 over the 230. One reason is if you have a lot of triming the weight of 230 will catch up to you. I have the 225 and have never had a problem with it they are sold at Home Depot. So if you need string replacement part Home Depot carries them. 5 year warranty with Echo only 1 with Stihl


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a used (1 year old at the time) Echo about 5 years ago.  It's one of their most powerful models...32cc I believe.  A bit on the heavy side, but it has been a brute and continues to run awesome.  Only thing I've had to do with it was replace the fuel tank/primer bulb as ethanol ate a hole through both.

I probably do about an hour of weadeating each week of the summer...then nothing (or very very little) during the off season.

Along with the Echo, I'd upgrade the head to the Shindaiwa Speed Feed head.  Costs about $25 and saves a ton of time when you replace the line.  There are a few other speed feed heads out there, but Shindaiwa's is the best and you can buy replacement caps for them for around $10.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 8, 2013)

Check this thread for more info.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748285


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 8, 2013)

I have an fs90 four stroke, and love it. Light enough to carry around for a while and when you hold the trigger down all the way and stick the head in front of something, it's gettin' cut, quick fast and in a hurry.


----------



## chadf (Apr 8, 2013)

Find one on CL or whatever and I'll get it purring for ya.

U know where I'm at.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 8, 2013)

actually been checking on CL...seen some older models and those are before the EPA mandates don't most new ones run pretty lean?

If I went with the stihl don't they have a 2 stroke also on the FS the 4 stroke you would have to mess with adjusting the valves I think.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have the echo and its perfect for around home stuff like your wanting. That would be the route I would take


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> I would go with the Echo 225 over the 230. One reason is if you have a lot of triming the weight of 230 will catch up to you. I have the 225 and have never had a problem with it they are sold at Home Depot. So if you need string replacement part Home Depot carries them. 5 year warranty with Echo only 1 with Stihl



This^! I've got the Echo and it gets a lot of use.Great little machine that I wish I'd bought before I wore out 4 cheaper ones.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just bought a troybuilt trimmer and blower with the electric start.  Lowes had the trimmer on sale and I needed a new blower.

Loving this electric start.  Now the wife can start them both.  

Don't know if they will hold up but the echos and the stihls have priced themselves out of my market. Troybuilt been around along time.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 8, 2013)

You can get a brand new Echo 225 for $199 at Home Depot


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 8, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> You can get a brand new Echo 225 for $199 at Home Depot



I have Echo and Stihl dealer close by I swung in Home Depot early to just check out the Echos they come with that speed head now...look pretty nice.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 8, 2013)

Search online for a valid coupon code for Home Depot. Buy it on their website then choose the local pickup option. I bought my Echo 225 last fall and used a 10% off coupon. I chose the Echo mostly because of their warranty. Turns out, it's a bad mammajamma to boot. Definitely ain't regretted the purchase.


----------



## camo73 (Apr 8, 2013)

*weed eater*

I have a 20 yr old echo and a stihl 4 mix. The stihl is more powerful and a lot heavier. They are great if the valves stay adjusted. I won't buy any more 4 mix because of the valves. The strongest and least heavy I ever had is red max. Just try to run ethnol free gas in whatever 2 cycle you get.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 9, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> I have Echo and Stihl dealer close by I swung in Home Depot early to just check out the Echos they come with that speed head now...look pretty nice.



While the echo speed head is decent, it isn't near as good as the Shindaiwa.  Just run the echo head till it wears a hole in the top...then buy the Shindy head.

I went through 3 echo heads before I found the Shindy heads...now, all I have to do is pay for a cap instead of a whole new head.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 16, 2013)

Good info - thanks!


----------



## mattech (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought the srm-210 from home depot six years ago with a gift card I got for my wedding. I think I have bought one tune up kit ( plug, air/gas filter) for it. I crunk it for the first time this season a couple days ago. Still runs like a champ. Most of my use is around the house, but I also bought the circular saw blade for trees and such. So it gets its use.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 17, 2013)

on the average the echo is gonna be lighter but has a little less power than the stihl. which one you buy imo would really depend on which one has a dealer close to you. you are not gonna tell a huge in difference in either one. your gonna get use to yours and any other weed eater is gonna feel odd to you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2013)

You can't beat the Stihl FS series trimmers. Just take a look at what's on about 75% of the trucks owned by people who use them all day every day.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 17, 2013)

I picked up the Echo 225 on Sunday haven't had time to fire it up, I figured it would be enough to do what I need no really heavy cutting I can cut heavy stuff with lawnmower or tractor.  Just have a lot of things to trim around.  I decided to go pick it up at HD going to run the devil out of it for the first 29 days and make sure I don't want to upgrade to the 230...but I'm betting it will be fine.

only thing I was wondering is with the new EPA restrictions was wonder if it would be worth messing with the exhaust to try and richen it out I was reading they run pretty lean now?  I guess run several tanks through it and see how top end power is and see how the plug is looking.


----------



## srb (Apr 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> You can't beat the Stihl FS series trimmers. Just take a look at what's on about 75% of the trucks owned by people who use them all day every day.



I use stihl 6 and  7 days a week,Only way to go.Even at the house i have a 90.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> I picked up the Echo 225 on Sunday haven't had time to fire it up, I figured it would be enough to do what I need no really heavy cutting I can cut heavy stuff with lawnmower or tractor.  Just have a lot of things to trim around.  I decided to go pick it up at HD going to run the devil out of it for the first 29 days and make sure I don't want to upgrade to the 230...but I'm betting it will be fine.
> 
> only thing I was wondering is with the new EPA restrictions was wonder if it would be worth messing with the exhaust to try and richen it out I was reading they run pretty lean now?  I guess run several tanks through it and see how top end power is and see how the plug is looking.



I'd be careful modifying a new one.  If there's easy online instructions on how to do it...then maybe...but I've found when you start modifying one thing, it causes issues with another.  It should have plenty of juice for you and do you well for a long time.

Good choice.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2013)

As someone else said......ethanol-free gas will extend the life of a two stroke motor.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 18, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> I bought a used (1 year old at the time) Echo about 5 years ago.  It's one of their most powerful models...32cc I believe.  A bit on the heavy side, but it has been a brute and continues to run awesome.  Only thing I've had to do with it was replace the fuel tank/primer bulb as ethanol ate a hole through both.
> 
> I probably do about an hour of weadeating each week of the summer...then nothing (or very very little) during the off season.
> 
> Along with the Echo, I'd upgrade the head to the Shindaiwa Speed Feed head.  Costs about $25 and saves a ton of time when you replace the line.  There are a few other speed feed heads out there, but Shindaiwa's is the best and you can buy replacement caps for them for around $10.



That sounds like something i might need. I spend more time messing with the string than weed eating. A friend just informed me his Echo trimmer has this style. Like  you said use the Echo head until it breaks and buy this one as a replacement.

http://www.shindaiwa-usa.com/


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> That sounds like something i might need. I spend more time messing with the string than weed eating.



http://www.amazon.com/Shindaiwa-Speed-Feed-Trimmer-Head-Trimmers/dp/B007KQ7N98

Here's the link.  They've got two models...one is a little bigger than the other.  I've got the bigger model and I usually load about 15-20 feet of trimmer line in it.

Actually, was mowing/edging yesterday and my string ran out.  I keep a section in my pocket when I'm weedeating to save me the trip back to the truck/garage.  Within a minute, I was back up and edging.  It truly is amazing.

Also, the replacement caps are $10.99 at my local shop...so it is cheaper over time.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 19, 2013)

that looks just like the echo head on mine I read Echo bought shindaiwa could be the same one they are putting on the new ones, or is that maybe a higher model head?

I ran it yesterday around some of my apple trees which had some thick fescue growing...really supprised at the power for the size cut right through it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 19, 2013)

Make sure to mix you gas with that additive for ethanol otherwise your gonna have carb trouble


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 19, 2013)

yep going to keep sea foam in the mix jug and drain gas back out of trimmer tank when not in use.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 19, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> that looks just like the echo head on mine I read Echo bought shindaiwa could be the same one they are putting on the new ones, or is that maybe a higher model head?
> 
> I ran it yesterday around some of my apple trees which had some thick fescue growing...really supprised at the power for the size cut right through it.



I saw some Echos with a head that looks like the   Shindaiwa.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 19, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> that looks just like the echo head on mine I read Echo bought shindaiwa could be the same one they are putting on the new ones, or is that maybe a higher model head?



That's it.  Might be the smaller of the two models, but that's it.  Stick one piece of string through the little hole and twist clockwise till both ends are short. 

Simple simple simple.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah makes it handy my other trimmer is a john deere, and I put a head on where you take 2 pieces about 24" and loop through and it gives you 4 lines coming out....they were pretty tough but you would have to stop a few times pop the head off pull the lines etc...this is nice and quick.


----------

